# This is a bunch of crap



## Horns (Feb 20, 2019)

https://247sports.com/college/georg...nessee-Volunteers-on-2020-schedule-129310105/


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 20, 2019)

Why is that?


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 20, 2019)

Kirby Dumb


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> Kirby Dumb



I dont think Kirby cares when we play Auburn, it was all about Auburn whining.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2019)

Lets go ahead and play UT on Saturday and Auburn on Monday night college football.


----------



## Horns (Feb 20, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that?


Because of historical significance. You don’t just change you schedule to suit a crying Auburn team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that?


His wanted it cause he’s sick of the Dawgs and Bama pounding them in back to back games.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 21, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> His wanted it cause he’s sick of the Dawgs and Bama pounding them in back to back games.


Kirby doesn't mind cause they play GT the following week


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 21, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Kirby doesn't mind cause they play GT the following week




Kirby has his own ideas but it's not in fear of Tech. This was a push from Auburn so they wouldn't have to play Bama and UGA in a 3 week period. It's not going to change a thing except a date. UGA and Bama are going to continue to pound Auburn. It's what we do.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 21, 2019)

Before Steve Spurrier came to Florida they had NEVER beaten us two years in row. Was UGA just so much better than Florida for all those decades?  Listen to interviews from the guys that played during that time and the people who covered those teams. Almost to a man they say Florida playing Auburn the week before had a lot to do with it.  

Auburn is almost always (Gus bus not so much) a very physical football team. 
Again, Kirby is dumb to want to make this switch before the meat of the east division schedule and it will cost us east division championships.  It is an unforced error.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2019)

If Kirby gave no push back I trust him completely. What is a concern is outta 120 meetings vs the barners, only 33 have been on Ga soil...what gives.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

Some seem to think that this is a change that CKS wanted. He could not have stopped it. McGarrity  is the one that should share any blame. When it become inevitable, CKS thought he had a chance to get an extra home game with Auburn in the deal.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 21, 2019)

It is rough on a team to play the best back to back to back. Especially when the other teams your playing have it spaced out better. Its one of those things you overlook until your team has it happening to them


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Some seem to think that this is a change that CKS wanted. He could not have stopped it. McGarrity  is the one that should share any blame. When it become inevitable, CKS thought he had a chance to get an extra home game with Auburn in the deal.



https://www.dawgnation.com/football...with-moving-auburn-game-and-so-is-kirby-smart

I'll defer to Chip Towers.  Unless he just misquoted Greg and Jere, the article seems to indicate otherwise.  

At this point it is done and I don't want to beat it to death but I think it is a big unforced error. Hopefully Auburn doesn't get physical enough for a while to matter.  I can remember some of those early season Auburn LSU games last decade where they would beat each other up so much that it carried into and affected the rest of the season.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...with-moving-auburn-game-and-so-is-kirby-smart
> 
> I'll defer to Chip Towers.  Unless he just misquoted Greg and Jere, the article seems to indicate otherwise.
> 
> At this point it is done and I don't want to beat it to death but I think it is a big unforced error. Hopefully Auburn doesn't get physical enough for a while to matter.  I can remember some of those early season Auburn LSU games last decade where they would beat each other up so much that it carried into and affected the rest of the season.



I just dont think CKS could rearrange the SEC schedule. I may be wrong, but I think is more of case of him taking it in stride. Kinda like, "Just line em up and let me knock em down.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Some seem to think that this is a change that CKS wanted. He could not have stopped it. McGarrity  is the one that should share any blame. When it become inevitable, CKS thought he had a chance to get an extra home game with Auburn in the deal.


This. Jeer and Mcgarity own this decision.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 21, 2019)

Was listening to Buck on 680 and he seemed to think (or hear) that this is lining up for home and home against Florida once the contract with Jtown is up.  

I have mixed emotions about giving up the cocktail party.  Granted it is a much easier trip for the Gators but man I've had some really good times down on the banks of the St. Johns.   It is a bucket list item for anyone who appreciates college football.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 21, 2019)

Don't think it will make much of a difference.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 21, 2019)

The Barners have to play Bama and Georgia every year and they have to play them both either on the road or at home. It is my understanding Auburn was the school that wanted to change the dates, Georgia just agreed to it.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 21, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> If Kirby gave no push back I trust him completely. What is a concern is outta 120 meetings vs the barners, only 33 have been on Ga soil...what gives.



The majority of the games have been played in GA, maybe only 33 in Athens. They played in Columbus until the late 50s - Atlanta and Macon before then, with a few in Savannah and Montgomery.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 21, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> Was listening to Buck on 680 and he seemed to think (or hear) that this is lining up for home and home against Florida once the contract with Jtown is up.
> 
> I have mixed emotions about giving up the cocktail party.  Granted it is a much easier trip for the Gators but man I've had some really good times down on the banks of the St. Johns.   It is a bucket list item for anyone who appreciates college football.


I strongly doubt it. I’d have to look it up, but the contracts for that neutral site basically means each school gets a hefty financial gain each time they’re the “away” team in that game. 

Home/Home for the cocktail party would mean each school losing something like 1mil every other year. Even McGarity isn’t that stupid.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 21, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> The Barners have to play Bama and Georgia every year and they have to play them both either on the road or at home. It is my understanding Auburn was the school that wanted to change the dates, Georgia just agreed to it.



This could have been resolved by GA demanding Auburn return the favor of 2 away games. Then Auburn would have Bama home and GA away or vice versa each year. 

The fact Morehead and McGarity didn’t put their foot down and demand this solution is mind boggling.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

It just seems to me that UGA never comes out on the good end of the schedule changes. We had to move our schedule to accommodate Auburn before, and we ended up playing them on the Plains two years in a row.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

But regardless, we still have to go on the field and beat the next team up regardless. This would have worried me more 5 years ago, when we were almost one deep on the LOS. We getting to the point that we can rotate one 5* for another on the LOS now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

And the gap keeps getting wider in the East. It aint like they made us play UT or Vandy early.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> Before Steve Spurrier came to Florida they had NEVER beaten us two years in row. Was UGA just so much better than Florida for all those decades?  Listen to interviews from the guys that played during that time and the people who covered those teams. Almost to a man they say Florida playing Auburn the week before had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Auburn is almost always (Gus bus not so much) a very physical football team.
> Again, Kirby is dumb to want to make this switch before the meat of the east division schedule and it will cost us east division championships.  It is an unforced error.



Agree. Our season could be over by the 4th week if we lose to Auburn. We are notorious for being slow starters but we come on strong towards the end of the season. Back in the day I complained about playing Florida and Auburn back to back but I wouldn't have changed it for the world. End of the season drama is the way it's supposed to be.

On the flip side if we beat Auburn early everybody will complain we play the rest of the season cadillacing with no competition. Kirby should have demanded it stay like it is. Tough darts for Auburn having to play us and Bama back to back. If you don't like it quit scheduling either us or Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2019)

The Gus Bus sets it's own schedule. It has been running on flats for a few years though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 21, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It is rough on a team to play the best back to back to back. Especially when the other teams your playing have it spaced out better. Its one of those things you overlook until your team has it happening to them


It’s back to back to back..Bama and UGA have no problem with it. The Vols never have to worry about it. Cause they never play in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 21, 2019)

It’s Auburns biggest win the last 12 months.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 21, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It is rough on a team to play the best back to back to back. Especially when the other teams your playing have it spaced out better. Its one of those things you overlook until your team has it happening to them


The Vol beatings will continue.


----------



## antharper (Feb 22, 2019)

At least Tennessee fans will have til November to come up with excuses !


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I strongly doubt it. I’d have to look it up, but the contracts for that neutral site basically means each school gets a hefty financial gain each time they’re the “away” team in that game.
> 
> Home/Home for the cocktail party would mean each school losing something like 1mil every other year. Even McGarity isn’t that stupid.


He means home and home as in Athens and Gainesville. No more games in jax


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 22, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> He means home and home as in Athens and Gainesville. No more games in jax


Thanks. I know what he meant. 

The point was GA and FLA have VERY strong financial reasons to keep the neutral site game. They’d lose millions by doing away with the neutral site.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 22, 2019)

Found it. They’re under contract through 2021 and if the city offers a new deal after that I’d bet the schools gladly take that money too.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 22, 2019)

The Ga/Fl game has been at a neutral site all but a few years since the early  1930s, they have played in Atl ,  Macon, Savannah, Columbus and Jacksonville.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Thanks. I know what he meant.
> 
> The point was GA and FLA have VERY strong financial reasons to keep the neutral site game. They’d lose millions by doing away with the neutral site.


It would be good for Athens and Gainesville every other year. There was talk of this when I lived in jax in the late 80's and early 90's. I wouldn't think they'd move it


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Found it. They’re under contract through 2021 and if the city offers a new deal after that I’d bet the schools gladly take that money too.


Now I read your post. $250,000 is no where nears millions. Ticket revenue at Sanford stadium has got to be more than that per game


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Now I read your post. $250,000 is no where nears millions. Ticket revenue at Sanford stadium has got to be more than that per game



North of $6 million per home game.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

dawgs need to play alabama every year too


----------



## DannyW (Feb 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> dawgs need to play alabama every year too



Oh they will...Alabama will go on Georgia's regular season schedule about the same time Saban announces his retirement.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Oh they will...Alabama will go on Georgia's regular season schedule about the same time Saban announces his retirement.



lucky for the dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Oh they will...Alabama will go on Georgia's regular season schedule about the same time Saban announces his retirement.



They would have to break up the "Oldest rivialry in the South" to do that, and that is not likely to happen. But with the SEC who knows.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> dawgs need to play alabama every year too


Every December. ?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Every December. ?




lol for what? 2 years straight?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/alabama



Ouch


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 23, 2019)

Ouch is right

www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/auburn


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Ouch is right
> 
> www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/auburn



59-56 is pretty close...


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> 59-56 is pretty close...


They’re behind in every category but 2.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They’re behind in every category but 2.



1) winning a national championship this century 
2) playing in the big boy side of the conference


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 23, 2019)

Throwback said:


> 1) winning a national championship this century
> 2) playing in the big boy side of the conference


Riding Bamas coat tails doesn’t make it the big boy side of the conference. 

Also, you might wanna check the east vs west record in 2018.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They’re behind in every category but 2.



While it's been uneven lately the overall series is pretty much even. Who cares who's had the most 1st rounders or most weeks at #1????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 23, 2019)

Heck looking at all these posts I figured Uga had a big lead in the overall series. Didnt know the 2 teams were pretty much even.


----------



## TinKnocker (Feb 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> While it's been uneven lately the overall series is pretty much even. Who cares who's had the most 1st rounders or most weeks at #1????


Fair point. 

To keep it more recent GA has won 7 of the last 10 meetings with Au.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Fair point.
> 
> To keep it more recent GA has won 7 of the last 10 meetings with Au.


So what you’re saying is Auburn was ahead until the last few years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Fair point.
> 
> To keep it more recent GA has won 7 of the last 10 meetings with Au.


11 out of 14 sounds even better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So what you’re saying is Auburn was ahead until the last few years



Auburn has been behind UGA for over a decade. Winning 3 games in 14 years.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn has been behind UGA for over a decade. Winning 3 games in 14 years.



so basically i was correct.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2019)

Throwback said:


> so basically i was correct.



If ahead in your world means 14 years is “just a few years”.. then yeah..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It’s Auburns biggest win the last 12 months.




Not anymore! They are now a basketball school! And next year they'll be a baseball school.. And a gymnastics school.. Too bad they'll never get back to being a football school.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/alabama



I like this one in particular.

http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/auburn


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I like this one in particular.
> 
> http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/auburn




Sad ol T has to jump on the Bama train cause his Auburn Tigers suck!


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sad ol T has to jump on the Bama train cause his Auburn Tigers suck!



LOL yall will be suicidal when you don't win a NC before kirby eats the NFL cheese and leaves


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> LOL yall will be suicidal when you don't win a NC before kirby eats the NFL cheese and leaves



I would rather be suicidal instead of being forced to call UGA a basketball school like you Barners are having to do now! 

Auburn football hiding in the shadows behind it's 2 big brothers..


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would rather be suicidal instead of being forced to call UGA a basketball school like you Barners are having to do now!
> 
> Auburn football hiding in the shadows behind it's 2 big brothers..



You need to change your avatar to a Banty rooster crowing


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You need to change your avatar to a Banty rooster crowing



He'll probably do it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You need to change your avatar to a Banty rooster crowing


 

It would look similar to what a War Eagle looks like now..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You need to change your avatar to a Banty rooster crowing


???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You need to change your avatar to a Banty rooster crowing


----------



## Throwback (Mar 20, 2019)

That’s it


----------



## ddavis1120 (May 29, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I strongly doubt it. I’d have to look it up, but the contracts for that neutral site basically means each school gets a hefty financial gain each time they’re the “away” team in that game.
> 
> Home/Home for the cocktail party would mean each school losing something like 1mil every other year. Even McGarity isn’t that stupid.



Kirby is making noise at the SEC meetings about losing a recruiting weekend because of the cocktail party.  He may be angling for a home and home or a backdoor push to come up with some agreement where both schools can recruit in Jtown.  

If both schools can recruit; it would give both an extra weekend every two years to recruit.  

Could be Kirby's calling check and Mullen is still trying to figure out a double jump.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> Kirby is making noise at the SEC meetings about losing a recruiting weekend because of the cocktail party.  He may be angling for a home and home or a backdoor push to come up with some agreement where both schools can recruit in Jtown.
> 
> If both schools can recruit; it would give both an extra weekend every two years to recruit.
> 
> Could be Kirby's calling check and Mullen is still trying to figure out a double jump.



I for one am tired of the Cocktail Party a 5 wood away from the UF campus. During the season, the NCAA says it is a quite period, and you can only recruit on campus. UF dont like leaving the State.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2019)

You got to play them all one way or the other. We just dont whine like AU does.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You got to play them all one way or the other. We just dont whine like AU does.




Auburn whines cause they want any kind of edge cause Bama and the Dawgs own them.

Daily Auburn sucks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> Kirby is making noise at the SEC meetings about losing a recruiting weekend because of the cocktail party.  He may be angling for a home and home or a backdoor push to come up with some agreement where both schools can recruit in Jtown.
> 
> If both schools can recruit; it would give both an extra weekend every two years to recruit.
> 
> Could be Kirby's calling check and Mullen is still trying to figure out a double jump.




Kirby is making the push to cancel the cocktail party in Jacksonville. Our biggest rivalry and we can embarrass them in front of recruits??  

I for one wouldn't mind seeing home and home games. 

Might even get Bullgator up here for a road game!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2019)

I like it in Jacksonville. Who wants to go the swamp and fight off all the bacteria and diseases in that place. I agree beating them in their nasty stadium would be easy but it’s not worth the risk. We win down there and lose multiple players because they caught something Ajax won’t make go away! Just not worth it


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 30, 2019)

Jean shorts contain all sorts of bacteria and diseases.
Gators bathe in swamp water.
They never seen oxyclean.


----------



## KyDawg (May 30, 2019)

They need to do something to help Auburn, cause Gus dont seem to be helping much.


----------



## elfiii (May 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I like it in Jacksonville. Who wants to go the swamp and fight off all the bacteria and diseases in that place.



And that's just the students. Throw in the alumni and we're talking Superfund cleanup site.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

Throwback said:


> So what you’re saying is Auburn was ahead until the last few years



Not really with my math...

UGA has won 13 of the last 16 games against the Barn...  That's not in Auburn's favor..

And I thought this date change was suppose to help Auburn?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

Throwback said:


> So what you’re saying is Auburn was ahead until the last few years


In the last 4 games Kirby has kicked the snot out of Auburn.

His offense has scored 103 points to Auburn’s poor Gus attempt at 37 points..

4 in a row. Kirby owns Gus and he owns Auburn.

Time for Auburn to go find a new coach. And don’t think the rumblings haven’t started.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Time for Auburn to go find a new coach. And don’t think the rumblings haven’t started.




Gus is 0-11 in Baton Rouge, Tuscaloosa & Athens????


----------

